# IBCC Equivalence for US High School



## Star (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey! does anybody know what is the highest fsc marks you can get with all A's from an american high school? assuming no AP classes were taken. I know that the IBCC has deductions, so does that mean your converted fsc marks come out very low? :?If so, how then do people manage to get into competitive medical colleges like King Edward and Allama Iqbal because fsc marks are 40% of your aggregate? 
It would be helpful if you can share what your american grades were and how much fsc marks they were converted into?
Thanks!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think if no AP classes are involved then the highest one can get is an 85%.
my cumulative average was 88 and it was reduced to a 72. My physics was AP. I got a 3 on it.


----------



## Star (Oct 14, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I think if no AP classes are involved then the highest one can get is an 85%.
> my cumulative average was 88 and it was reduced to a 72. My physics was AP. I got a 3 on it.


thanks for the reply!
i wish they would deduct a little less...


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

You're welcome. Yeah I second that notion.


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, first thing first. IBCC sucks all day, secondly I did my 9th & 10th grade from US, I had like 9 A's & 3B's and my aggregate was 95%, but these people reduced it to 84%. But I still don't get the criteria on which they work out the equivalence. 
Anyhow GOOD LUCK!:thumbsup:


----------



## doctormaryam (Oct 21, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I think if no AP classes are involved then the highest one can get is an 85%.
> my cumulative average was 88 and it was reduced to a 72. My physics was AP. I got a 3 on it.


wow you AP score was 3 i mean i am very ashamed to tell you that i took AP biology and scored 2 on it rediculos score

i need help regarding ibcc certificate but my situation is really bizzare i hope you and whoever is swwing my post will give best ideas and suggestions plz let me know if i can post my senario and if any one inckuding u is willing to help me thank you soo much.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

doctormaryam said:


> wow you AP score was 3 i mean i am very ashamed to tell you that i took AP biology and scored 2 on it rediculos score
> 
> i need help regarding ibcc certificate but my situation is really bizzare i hope you and whoever is swwing my post will give best ideas and suggestions plz let me know if i can post my senario and if any one inckuding u is willing to help me thank you soo much.


This is a little off-topic but you really should be using a spell checker when you post if your spelling is so poor. People aren't going to take you seriously if your writing is so terrible. You're from the U.S. too so you should be able to have much higher English proficiency.

Just wanted to warn you that the mods will delete your posts if you don't follow the site rules. :!:


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

doctormaryam said:


> wow you AP score was 3 i mean i am very ashamed to tell you that i took AP biology and scored 2 on it rediculos score
> 
> i need help regarding ibcc certificate but my situation is really bizzare i hope you and whoever is swwing my post will give best ideas and suggestions plz let me know if i can post my senario and if any one inckuding u is willing to help me thank you soo much.


post your scenario here or send me a message. i'd be happy to help 

- - - Updated - - -

i also took AP biology in 12th grade and I got a 3. that was after the full one year course. for physics, i had only 2 months of prep.


----------



## doctormaryam (Oct 21, 2012)

*Writing*



ComputerKid said:


> This is a little off-topic but you really should be using a spell checker when you post if your spelling is so poor. People aren't going to take you seriously if your writing is so terrible. You're from the U.S. too so you should be able to have much higher English proficiency.
> 
> Just wanted to warn you that the mods will delete your posts if you don't follow the site rules. :!:


listen brother or sister whoever you are this is my very first time on this site plus it was not me who was typing the wrong spellings "on purpose" it was actually my keyboard anyways why i am explaining to you. To whom i had to ask the question he got it...... 
but thanks for the alert.....
and i don't think so i was off topic but just to let you know, as far as i know this is an educational site so i was sharing my AP bio experience and as far as i know Biology is a subject which is related to medical which means it is needed in order to be a doctor than how it was off topic as far as i know it doesn't say anywhere we cannot share our experiences..... Thank you anyways


----------



## Murtaza (Apr 25, 2017)

*Help*



Ghani1992 said:


> post your scenario here or send me a message. i'd be happy to help
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i also took AP biology in 12th grade and I got a 3. that was after the full one year course. for physics, i had only 2 months of prep.


Boss, I need your help. I did my high school diploma & 2 APs. My high school GPA was 3.0, MY 2 APs result was 1.

please calculate my equivalency, I want to know if it's more then 50%, plus how much % does one need to get admission for BA Private in Punjab University 

regards, May Almighty Bless you


----------

